# Fill this hole. Lol.



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Frank Castle said:


> Ouch!
> That last part was uncalled for.
> Alex did what he thought he should do. Now he wants help. Hopefully lesson learned.
> avenge, you are correct the first shot was a waste of $$. What's your fix?
> ...


No it wasn't he attempted to shortcut it by saving on material didn't want to "waste" $$. He does flooring he should know anything you use that primer is a given. And about the only thing you'll find at HD that will work is SLC.

If it didn't crack he would have found out later after he poured over it with SLC that it had no adhesion. Does it ever pay to try and save $$ especially on prep?


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

tang said:


> Ardex is good stuff, but at $50+ bucks a bag. Id say SLC over primer, and stick with one product. The cheep becomes expensive....


I think I get the tl1000 at about 30/ bag from my supplier

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

I was asking a flooring rep about a similar situation the other day... About cost effective (read :cheap) alternatives for filing larger divots in the floor.
A straight Portland mix, heavy on the acrylic primer topped the list, followed by a cheap mortar bed, mixed heavily with the acrylic additive /primer.
Mortar is cheaper than Portland, and substantially cheaper than feather finish... But doesn't feather out at the edges.
I like using it to fill the majority of the void, and then topping with primer and slc.
Do any of you flooring pros see any issue with this? I'm not a pro installer... Not by far. But the rep stated that it was acceptable. 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## FloorsByAlex (Jun 21, 2017)

I did skip the water curing step which was the demise of the plan. I did end up priming, and filling with SLC prior to self leveling the whole floor. Thank you to those who provided valuable criticism. And those that said I was trying to cheap out can ***** off. 









Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

What’s the final finish? Epoxy paint? Was the moisture level low enough that quickly?


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Big Johnson said:


> What’s the final finish? Epoxy paint? Was the moisture level low enough that quickly?


My guess is you're looking at the wet SLC. 

Tom


----------



## FloorsByAlex (Jun 21, 2017)

tjbnwi said:


> My guess is you're looking at the wet SLC.
> 
> Tom


Yes it is wet SLC. 
Finish will be 24x24 tile starting Monday, as long as there's no more waves. 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

FloorsByAlex said:


> I did skip the water curing step which was the demise of the plan. I did end up priming, and filling with SLC prior to self leveling the whole floor. Thank you to those who provided valuable criticism. And those that said I was trying to cheap out can ***** off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hard to tell everyone you bought the cheapest solution and when it failed you were called out for buying the cheapest solution.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

FloorsByAlex said:


> I did skip the water curing step which was the demise of the plan. I did end up priming, and filling with SLC prior to self leveling the whole floor. Thank you to those who provided valuable criticism. And those that said I was trying to cheap out can ***** off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lesson learned. 

Happens to all of us. 

As long as you keep aiming for the bullseye....always learning, looking to get it perfect. 

Looks like you are ready to roll. 

Post the finished tile pics in the Tile thread 
(So more people can “help” you.)



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> Lesson learned.
> 
> Happens to all of us.


Yeah, but telling someone that called him out on something he admitted to doing isn't a total lesson learned, IMHO.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I use rapid set materials all the time including the cement all...it's a great product that happened to be used wrong. Probably too wet placed over a dry dusty surface.


----------



## FloorsByAlex (Jun 21, 2017)

So I leveled it all out with maple syrup, and stuck the tile down with melted marshmallows. Hope it holds up....









Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

FloorsByAlex said:


> So I leveled it all out with maple syrup, and stuck the tile down with melted marshmallows. Hope it holds up....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------

